# Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?



## erhanovic (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wollt jetzt endlich diese Tage auf Zander angeln , habe jetzt auch mal die zeit dafür gefunden (ferieeeeeeeennnnn)=) 
was hälst ihr davon mit einer Wallermontage auf Zander zu angeln?Habe mir die Unterwasserposen bestellt das sind Wallerposen mit einer tragkraft von 60 gramm
 zu viel oder zu wenig ?So sieht das ganze aus .
Lg
Erhanovic


----------



## Angelmati (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

moin moin 

Ich denke wenn du diese system an die zander anpasst..sprich schnurstärke..haken etc.. sollte es klappen..
Aber das Vorfach sollte man etwas kürzen!


----------



## Rudolf R. (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

das wird mich auch interessieren ob das klappt (die kraben gehen mir langsam auf die nerven)


----------



## Franky D (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

da schließe ich mich Angelmatti malö an wenn du das System Zanderkompatibel abstimmst sprich verfeinerst  solltest dudamit aufjedenfall Zander überlisten können


----------



## alekzander (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

na klar geht das ! es gehen oft zander als beifang beim welsangeln mit u-pose an den haken


----------



## erhanovic (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

Nabenddd  
Also so wird meine arbeitsmaterial aussehen:

ein vorfach in länge von ungefähr 50 bis 70 cm 
ein ryder haken größe 1/0
ein wirbel tragkraft 14 kg
ein 60 gramm schweres bleistück (carp bomb)
eine u-pose tragkraft 60 gramm 
Hauptschnur 0,35 (habe schlechte erfahrungen mit 0,25 schnüre gemacht kann mal sein das statt ein zander ein großer hecht einsteigt also sicherheit geht vor)

und nicht zu vergessen die eingefrorenen rotfedern länge: ca.10 - 16 cm 

FRAGE:Hat es einen Sinn mit Fischstücke vorher anzufüttern (rotfeder b.z.w rotaugen)?

Lg 
erhanovic


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

Hallo würd die Montage auch gern mal Ausprobieren meint ihr  die würde auch in Starker Strömung klappen?Gruß Pitti


----------



## Schnubbi (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

is auch ne super montage auf hecht 
nur halt, wie vorher schon gesagt die montage muss auf den zielfisch angepasst sein


----------



## erhanovic (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*



> Hallo würd die Montage auch gern mal Ausprobieren meint ihr  die würde auch in Starker Strömung klappen?Gruß Pitti


Hay erst mal ,
hmm bei starker strömung kann ich mir das  nicht so gut vorstellen .
Bei uns am Rhein klappt das garnich weil da so eine große strömung ist da reichen 200 gramm blei  grade eben aus um die Stelle zu befische wo man eingeworfen hat.
Ein bisschen Strömung ist ja gut,das gibt den Köfi denk ich mal den letzten "KICK" , die strömung verleiht im ein wenig Leben.
*
Ich kann auch falsch liegen !

*Lg
erhanovic


----------



## Clown (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

Hi, kann es vieleicht sein, dass sie Montage a bissi zu auffällig bzw. einen Scheuchefect hervorruft? Würde den Köfi mit balsa holz preparieren... Der treibt wundernbar auf. Je nach vorfachlänge hald.

Gruß


----------



## hans albers (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

moin

.. sieht doch ganz gut aus...#6

kann bestimmt auch bei angepasster montage 
auch mit tauwurm
auf barsch bzw.aal funktionieren


werd ich mal ausprobieren

greetz

hans


----------



## erhanovic (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

Nicht nur Zander,Hechte,Barsche kann man mit dieser methode überlisten!

Mit der Wallermontage habe ich gestern 2 schöne Aale überlisten können 
einer von 1,15 und der andere 1,05 cm 
Das war vielleicht ein Drill!!
ca.8-9 min.
Ich hatte es normal auf Zander abgesehen aber über so ein schönen Beifang kann man sich doch freuen #6#6

Den anderen viel Petri Glück 
*
Die Bilder dazu:















Lg
erhanovic:m
*​


----------



## Bobbycar87 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

Ganz, ganz, ganz dickes Petri zu den zwei "Monsterschleichern".

Klasse Aale, die bestimmt schmecken werden.


----------



## tenchhunter (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

Ich werd verrückt, 1,15 Meter, wahnisinn!!!!!!!!!!Dickes Petri!!!!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

Schade dass du keinen Zander gefangen hast, aber nicht traurig sein, das nächste mal klappt es bestimmt!|supergri


----------



## TJ. (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

So eine Montage kann man auch in gewässern mit starker strömung fischen machen die ganzen wallerspezies allerdings wird statt einem Blei ein großer stein an ner abrissleine ins seaboom eingehängt und diese mit dem boot ausgelegt.

Gruß thomas


----------



## air17 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

Hey,

hab mal ne Frage zu der Montage.
Müsste da nicht ein Stopper hinter das Blei? Sonst kann doch die UPose ungehindert Schnur nehmen und bis an die Oberfläche aufsteigen!?
Klärt mich auf.

Bye
air17


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kann man mit der Wallermontage auch Zander überlisten ?*

Willkommen im Board.

Die Schnur wird auf Spannung gedreht und dann der Freilauf der Rolle aktiviert bzw. die Bremse entsprechend eingestellt. Schon bleibt die Montage in der Position. Bei einem Biss kann der Fisch ungehindert Schnur nehmen. 

So würde ich das zumindest machen.


----------

